# Braxton Hicks



## spollard828 (13 April 2012)

Can horses get Braxton Hicks contractions?
I have a mare due to foal on monday, and yesterday she was showing obvious signs of contractions, and dripping milk during these contractions, but at about 3am she just seemed to switch off...
The only explanation I can think of is that she was having Braxton Hicks contractions, is this possible?
Thanks


----------



## Wagtail (13 April 2012)

I don't know, but the mare at my yard who's due tomorrow was doing that too yesterday and then just shut down again. It would make sense that they do. Though I remember my braxton hicks were painless. This mare was in obvious pain and had a quicker pulse and breathing rate too. I think she had started first stage labour and then shut down when we brought her in from the field.

Sounds like your mare is extremely close if she's dripping milk.


----------



## spollard828 (13 April 2012)

I hope shes close! I'm back at uni after easter on monday and not sure mum could cope with the night shifts alone! Neither of us can remember the last time we slept for more than 2 hours at a time! The joys of foaling! 
I have heard that Braxton Hicks are painless, but I remember a friends episode (very scientific I know!) where Rachel went into hospital with her Braxton Hicks so they can't be painless in every case?


----------



## cruiseline (13 April 2012)

Yes I believe that mares can have a kind of Braxton Hicks, I think it is due to the foal getting into position.


----------



## Wagtail (13 April 2012)

This is our mare's udder this afternoon. She'd better foal tonight!


----------



## Spring Feather (13 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			This is our mare's udder this afternoon. She'd better foal tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Just going on that teat photo I'd say you'll be lucky if she foals tonight.  She looks like she's still got days to go.  Do you have any other photos of her?  A side-on belly shot or vulva pics?


----------



## Wagtail (13 April 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Just going on that teat photo I'd say you'll be lucky if she foals tonight.  She looks like she's still got days to go.  Do you have any other photos of her?  A side-on belly shot or vulva pics?
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! I don't think I can take much more.

This is her vulva this afternoon. Sorry it's not a good angle really.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Oh no! I don't think I can take much more.
		
Click to expand...

Be thankful you only have the one lol   I'd say, going on those two photos that she's possibly 3 days away.  That's my guess anyway.  Of course the mare will do entirely as she wishes and she may well choose to have it tonight or she might make you wait awhile  

As to Braxton Hicks, I don't think they really have those but there's something similar called False Labour which mares get.  It's supposedly muscle contractions which guide the foal into delivery mode, makes sense.


----------



## spollard828 (13 April 2012)

Can you expand on false labour at all? If a mare expeiences this, do you know how long after she should go into actual labour?
Thanks


----------



## Wagtail (14 April 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Be thankful you only have the one lol   I'd say, going on those two photos that she's possibly 3 days away.  That's my guess anyway.  Of course the mare will do entirely as she wishes and she may well choose to have it tonight or she might make you wait awhile 

Click to expand...

Well I will let you know if you're right!


----------



## spollard828 (14 April 2012)

Mine came last night


----------



## cruiseline (14 April 2012)

Congratulations, her 'braxton hicks' was probably due to the foal moving into position then 

However, we need more information and some foalie pics now


----------



## Spring Feather (14 April 2012)

spollard828 said:



			Mine came last night 

Click to expand...

Well there you go!  Congratulations


----------

